# 309 spouse visa final processing..how long?



## aus309 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, I am an Austrllian PR. Curently my wife is here in melbourne on tourist visa. We lodged her PR from New Delhi on 21st Dec 2012. We are done with medical and PCC in march 2013. 2 days back we got mail from CO with below content:

I am writing in relation to your subclass 309 Spouse visa application. I have completed my initial assessment of your application and at this point it appears that you satisfy the core criteria for grant of the visa. 

I note that you are currently in Australia. Before I am able to proceed with my assessment of your application you will need to depart Australia. 

Please respond to this email within 28 days to advise when you will be departing Australia. 

How to know if a senior CO is allocated?

My wife is travelling back today to India and we have booked return on 10th may. Normally how many days it takes after such mail is received.

Please respond. It will be of great help

Thanks,
aus309


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone, 

I need a bit of Information, I'm a Permanent Resident and had applied for my wife's Spouse Visa (309/100) in Sep 2017. In December I had applied for my wife's Tourist Visa so that she can come and join me here in Australia until DIAC takes a decision on her 309 (TR) visa. She was granted a Tourist Visa within 3 weeks and she joined me in Jan,2018. Now couple of days ago I received an email from the Department stating that they wish to take a decision on her 309 visa and that she needs to leave the country within 28 days so that they can take a decision on her 309 Partner application as she had applied it from off-shore. 

They have said in their email that "We will check at the end of the 28th day whether the applicant" is outside of the country and in case if she's still not outside of Australia it may adversely effect the outcome of her application. 
Also they have mentioned that they need minimum 5 working days to take a decision and have not mentioned an upper limit.

Now I want to understand that if we book a holiday trip to Bali/some other place for say 7-8 days before the expiry period of the 28 day and notify them that my wife has exited, will they take a decision before expiry of the 28 day period or will they compulsorily wait for the 28 day period and only at the end of the 28 day period take decision. 

We don't want to be stuck in a situation where we have exhausted our holiday in Bali/other destination and they have still not taken a decision. We'll be stuck and she'll be left with no option to stay back or return to India until they take a decision. 

I want to understand that firstly will they take decision before 28 days if my wife leaves the country?
Secondly how much time do they usually take to make a decision if all documentation is complete and finalized and they just need to take a decision.

Any guidance, help will be highly appreciated.

Kind Regards
Ankur Gupta


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Ankur Gupta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need a bit of Information, I'm a Permanent Resident and had applied for my wife's Spouse Visa (309/100) in Sep 2017. In December I had applied for my wife's Tourist Visa so that she can come and join me here in Australia until DIAC takes a decision on her 309 (TR) visa. She was granted a Tourist Visa within 3 weeks and she joined me in Jan,2018. Now couple of days ago I received an email from the Department stating that they wish to take a decision on her 309 visa and that she needs to leave the country within 28 days so that they can take a decision on her 309 Partner application as she had applied it from off-shore.
> 
> ...


It sounds like they are ready to make a decision immediately, but I would advise against a holiday and assuming they will make a decision before 28 days or soon after. 

Make some medium term plans for your partner to be offshore in case they take time to communicate their decision.

Edit:
According to this thread the applicant was told to leave for five days for the final processing:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/#/topics/27105?page=273


----------



## Sinki Bhatt (Jul 19, 2019)

*309 Visa time*

I applied Visa 309 on 1st July 2019. My Health assessment reports done on 14th July 2019. Also I have submitted PCC and other documents. Till when I can expect my 309 VISA.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Make us of the DHA website. Details of processing times are there.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/partner-offshore/provisional-309

According to the above, 75% of applications processed in 15 months.


----------

